# Got out today.



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

The sun was really warming things up today so i went out for a bit over an hour. Got one strike on a chrome blue back rat l trap. But he got off. I was sweeping and pausing by a drop off. Oh and i hooked up with a 1/2 oz black/blue jig to add to the tackle box. It was tied with at least 20lbs flouro i cant believe someone just lets tackle go like that. I yanked it free with my hand. Im a cheap fisherman so i always try to pull stuff out.  i dont buy jigs over 3/8ths but now that i got a 1/2 ill give it a try during the summer on that deep structure.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

what lake did u go to im thinking about mogadore today if there is no ice


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just did Wallace Lake by my house. There shouldnt be any ice on most lakes. I dont even have snow on the ground by me.. The water was so calm and clear yesterday. At least 4 feet if not more visibility.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Lol, and then last night happened.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep... i wish it didnt snow last night. and all day today and tonight.


----------

